# Tips for bracelets-Miami Clip?



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Flyingduster had a wonderful post that should really help you.

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/3856-bevels.html


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*some advice.....*

First don't take the front bracelets down too far. They are dead even with the hock. So on the back leg you are going to angle down some from the back part of the hock to the front part of the leg. If you draw a straight line from the high point of the hock to the front legs, that is where your front top bevels start. So, many people take the front poms down too low & it throws off the groom. If you have a clip on comb then you can take excess off with a clip on. I like a "B" for a pet- not too much to get matted up. Then the poms are oblong/oval NOT small & round. Just like the tail is an oblong/oval & not a little round cotton ball on the end. Then bevel the bottoms & the top of the poms & scissor off the stragglies. I love the Summer/Bikini on the leggy Poos. It is easy to maintain like a kennel clip but has a flare or style that the 1 length kennel clip doesn't have.


----------

